
Aaron discusses how he was fired from Reddit   - bootload
http://reddit.com/info/1octb/comments
======
bootload
It's probably not good form to crosspost from Reddit, but the post clarifies
in detail (from the parties involved) a lot of questions, theories etc,
discussed here ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=20219>

